# STOP FILLING MY INBOX WITH PORN.



## Ferrariman (Apr 6, 2009)

OK people, stop filling my inbox with porn. It's getting annoying.

-Thank you, Ferrariman.


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I'm sorry...J/K.LOL.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 6, 2009)

well then, dont ask for it.
jk.
btw, why dont you just PM the people who messaged you??
this should be a private matter?...not a public..


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 6, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> well then, dont ask for it.
> jk.
> btw, why dont you just PM the people who messaged you??
> this should be a private matter?...not a public..


but Ferrariman likes to mix his porn with public. lol. But seriously is it just guys messing with you or some spammer?


----------



## DeviousTom (Apr 6, 2009)

u too ferrariman??? i thot i was the only one getting the porn spam, it just wont stop! (not that i mind)


----------



## War (Apr 6, 2009)

What the heck, no one ever PMs me porn... :\


----------



## neveras (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I just got 4 e-mails saying I had pms, all from kirkurial or summat


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's the work of a spambot or two. I've alerted Toni Plutonij of one of the spambots, and I'm sure things will be taken care of.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes me too, it's annoying. Pls guys  stop this spam if you can.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 6, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> It's the work of a spambot or two. I've alerted Toni Plutonij of one of the spambots, and I'm sure things will be taken care of.


"Your" spammer has been banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But still, if you guys don't report said users, we can't do nothing about it, so when you get some spam PM, just forward it to one fo the staff memebers, and we'll handle it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Toni. I'll report any more spambots to you should they PM me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2009)

So wait what do I have to do to get some free porn?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh sorry Ferrariman.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want us to send you phr33 pr0n?


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 6, 2009)

hmm free porn you say ?


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 7, 2009)

Swifty69 said:
			
		

> hmm free porn you say ?


Yup, and viruses just for your enjoyment.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 7, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Swifty69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you could use this for browsing porn >_>


----------



## xxRAG3 (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm, thought i was the only one.


----------



## wildfire95 (Apr 7, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, works for meh


----------



## x-mah-D (Apr 9, 2009)

Whaaa.

Damn spam bots, what  iDO I HAVE TO DO TO GET ATTENTION!!!!!!!ONEONEONE111


aka

p0rn PLZ

lol


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 6, 2009)

OK people, stop filling my inbox with porn. It's getting annoying.

-Thank you, Ferrariman.


----------



## Costello (Apr 9, 2009)

I've just finished putting up an anti-PM-spam protection, this should hopefully never happen again


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 9, 2009)

And I thought I was really popular to have 10 unread emails in my Inbox, only to find that they were all spam PMs from this site.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 9, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've just finished putting up an anti-PM-spam protection, this should hopefully never happen again


Well we can only hope, Costello. Thanks!


----------



## da_head (Apr 9, 2009)

wait let me get this straight. someone is going out of their way to deliver you pr0n, and ur complaining!?

kids these days.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> What the heck, no one ever PMs me porn... :\








 me neither

i only get naked pictures of Gaydrian


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 9, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even get that


----------



## x-mah-D (Apr 14, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've just finished putting up an anti-PM-spam protection, this should hopefully never happen again




WHAT?!?!


----------



## erik419 (Apr 14, 2009)

I want some porn!

ROFL


----------



## chucklesjh (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know what the hell is going on, I really don't use the forums at all...and in the past 3 days I've received two emails saying that I had a PM, both had a link to Adult Friend Finder, and I am relatively certain that I don't need that.



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> I've just finished putting up an anti-PM-spam protection, this should hopefully never happen again



Well, I keep getting emails that say "Just for Fun" and when I click the links to come here it just says File Not Found, I've received two emails in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Costello (Apr 21, 2009)

yes... this just happened again on the old, archive forum (which was located at http://archive.gbatemp.net )... but i've disabled it for the time being.
I never thought spamtards would go so far as to actually register on a disabled forum and start spamming there...
christ sake this is really fucked up and retarded at the same time...


----------



## wchill (Apr 21, 2009)

So what do I have to do to get free porn?


----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that public or pubic .....lol ....just kidding


----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that public or pubic .....lol ....just kidding


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Apr 21, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I never thought spamtards would go so far as to actually register on a disabled forum and start spamming there...
> christ sake this is really fucked up and retarded at the same time...



Well damn, now I will never know how to order Enzyte for male enhancement.


----------



## eluder (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm getting spam emails from angelikzusa.

here is the message:

"eluder,

angelikzusa has sent you a new personal message titled "Just For Fun"."

please ban this sucker

thanks


----------



## Don Killah (Apr 21, 2009)

hey... why didn't i got some of those pms?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2009)

Don Killah said:
			
		

> hey... why didn't i got some of those pms?


lulz

I didnt get one either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want free porn also


----------



## Golin (Apr 21, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> OK people, stop filling my inbox with porn. It's getting annoying.
> 
> -Thank you, Ferrariman.


Is there a reason why you're posting this on GBAtemp.net?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2009)

because spambots filled his PM inbox (at gbatemp forums) with porn ads


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

I still want free porn.
And hi JPH? WTF?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: wchill, JPH, Joe88


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 6, 2009)

OK people, stop filling my inbox with porn. It's getting annoying.

-Thank you, Ferrariman.


----------



## TwinBlades (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want free porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Search Nicole Graves on google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She looks like Mariah Carey somewhat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... you perves!


----------

